# Massacre Virigina Tech Campus



## astrotechie (Apr 16, 2007)

*Massacre Virgina Tech Campus*

Has anyone turned on the TV or listened to the news.
Well if you haven't let me fill you in. There has been a massacre at Virgina Tech Campus. There are at least 31 people dead including the gun man. This is the worst shooting in U.S. history.
I like to give my condolences to the families of dead students.
But why are people in the world want to go around and kill innocent people.


----------



## Van (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't remember if there is anyone here who goes to school at Virginia Tech. I pray not. 
This is a tragedy in the truest sense of the word. For what good it will do I will add my condolences.
What a worthless waste of human life. 
It brings to mind the words of the reporter at the site of the Hindenburg fire, " oh the humanity!" or perhaps the words of FDR, recounting the horror of Peal Harbor, " A day that will live in Infamy."


----------



## soundlight (Apr 16, 2007)

I will add my condolences as well. Our stage manager's cousin goes to Virginia Tech, but luckily was not harmed. They were apparently in lockdown in their dorms for about four hours this morning while this tragedy was cleared up.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 16, 2007)

The body count is now up to 32 innocents and one guilty coward. We just had a shooting on the Campus of the local university here. But in our case it was a psycho ex-boyfriend murder/suicide. Shooting a class full of people 90%+ of which are probably strangers... that's a special kind of sick. How sad.


----------



## TheaterMarine (Apr 16, 2007)

It is senseless for people to do this, but they do. It's horrible that these 32 people lost their lives just because one person decided to go off one day. Even if they had a reason, there's no reason to kill another human being who has done nothing to you. No one desreves to die like that, in a place that is suppose to be safe. My payers are with the families of the wounded and killed.


----------



## pyrus (Apr 16, 2007)

My deepest condolences to those affected. This story has stirred up som deep feelings on another forum I frequent. there are even a couple people who are alumni or know people there. What angers me though is that some have seized this as an oppertunity to preach about what they think is wrong. One of the guys there found this image:




Personally, I find it obscene that somebody would make this, and even more so that they did it so quickly.
I do not condone this, I am just expressing disgust. I am not anti-gun, but this is revolting to me.


----------



## Van (Apr 17, 2007)

Pyrus I have to agree with you. I have been listening to the radio all day and I cannot believe the speed with which the talking heads have latched onto this tragedy as a platform for political gain. It seems so odd to me, is it just an American thing? Why do we have to degenerate to finger pointing. Is it some misguided attempt to alleviate pain by comming up with a reason? This kind of thing doesn't have a reason, it is the definition of "Unreasonable". As uncomfortable as it is, I think we have to face the fact that this kind of thing is not explainable, it is not preventable, it is not an "act of God" it is an "act of Man". I hate the phrase "crap happens" but I feel in a way that this is the only way one can "explain" something like this.


----------



## pyrus (Apr 17, 2007)

here is a link to that thread if you want to check it out. although the last few posts seem to be degenerating a bit into bickering again.
http://www.ataricommunity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=581558


----------



## Peter (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Massacre Virgina Tech Campus*

I attend a technical college and it really hit hard here with many having friends who go there or who almost went there ourselves. Everyone at Worcester Polytech's hearts go out to everyone at Virigina Tech.


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 17, 2007)

Going to U.Va. we are especially hard hit since many of our friends attend VT. I personally know dozens of people there, some better than others. So far, everyone I've heard from is OK, but there's a bunch I haven't heard from or who I really don't keep in touch with. My thoughts are with those who had their lives shattered by today's events.


----------



## Logos (Apr 17, 2007)

All of you in the US have my sincerest condolences for such a terrible tragedy. We have experienced very little of this, we had Port Arthur in Tasmania and I was in the UK when Dunblane happened so I have a small understaning of how you must feel.
Some people will always find a way to use any event like this to bang their own drum they are small minded and beneath contempt.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 17, 2007)

My sincere condolences to all affected.


Van said:


> is it just an American thing?


I HATE to say it, but no, it's not a solely US thing...

What we've been hearing is that it had something to do with a love triangle... But that still is absolutely NO justification for such senseless loss of life.


----------



## GeneralDoom (Apr 17, 2007)

I think that the saddest part of this tragedy is the fact that the living will pay the price; those who were there will be haunted by it for the rest of their lives, and schools across the country will reveiw and re-work their security mesures making it the school system feel even more like jail; it is bad enough that students have to pass through metal detectors in High School, let us hope and pray that yesterdays events will not lead to even more of our civil liberties being lost to mind less acts of violence.

"Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak, Courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen."
Sir Winston Churchill, a conference in Washington DC
British politician (1874 - 1965)


----------



## soundlight (Apr 17, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit it, there will _always_ be a way to circumvent any security measures. That's been proven time and time again. "You've got to live with what you've got."

I still don't understand how this can be used as an ad for concealed weapons. Weapons should not be allowed on college campuses at all. Only RA's (Rifle Associations, not Residential assistants!!!) should be allowed to have guns, and they should be kept in a campus-recognized safe under lock and combination of the adviser or range master.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 20, 2007)

What is happening the world now?

Johnson Space Center, a person with a gun baricaded himself in one of the buildings. The school on the campus is in lock down, and all employess where sent home.
Why is the world going toward diaster?


----------



## Van (Apr 20, 2007)

astrotechie said:


> What is happening the world now?
> 
> Johnson Space Center, a person with a gun baricaded himself in one of the buildings. The school on the campus is in lock down, and all employess where sent home.
> Why is the world going toward diaster?


It's not. Well at least these things do not really indicate the progression towards chaos. 
There are several things to remember. For about 6-8 months there are going to be a ton of "copy-cats". the kind of media attention generated by the V.T. massacre is going to draw out every nut job who is currently on the edge. This is truly a real situation where the best thing to do is;I hate to coin a phrase minted by the Shrub administration,"to be vigilant" , but now _is_ the time to keep an eye out and take seriously strange behaviour, threats, and expressions of desparation. The thing not to do is descend into despair, give up on , or lose faith in humanity.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (May 19, 2007)

pyrus said:


> Personally, I find it obscene that somebody would make this, and even more so that they did it so quickly.
> I do not condone this, I am just expressing disgust. I am not anti-gun, but this is revolting to me.


I find it obscene that university rules made everyone on campus a sitting duck. It has been show in many locales and situations that removing weapons from the good guys merely aids the bad guys, and that allowing folks their right to the means of self defense thwarts the bad guys.


----------

